# Proud to have GSDs



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I see _a looooooooot_ of GSDs that are not exactly stellar of nerves, or stable of temperment and it usually get's me a little down that dogs like that seem to be so common. So I'm on call and hanging out at my computer watching some Netflix, Disorderly Conduct: Season 1, Episode 19 to be exact. I wasn't paying much attention until I heard barking from the speakers. Up comes a segment with a black sable male and his handler who is anouncing he's going to send his dog. Long story short, dog finds/bites bad guy, bad guys screams and whines about the bite. "It hurts" he says. LOL. Watching clips like that and reading about things like Ladylaws last thread makes me proud to have GSDs.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> I see _a looooooooot_ of GSDs that are not exactly stellar of nerves, or stable of temperment and it usually get's me a little down that dogs like that seem to be so common. So I'm on call and hanging out at my computer watching some Netflix, Disorderly Conduct: Season 1, Episode 19 to be exact. I wasn't paying much attention until I heard barking from the speakers. Up comes a segment with a black sable male and his handler who is anouncing he's going to send his dog. Long story short, dog finds/bites bad guy, bad guys screams and whines about the bite. "It hurts" he says. LOL. Watching clips like that and reading about things like Ladylaws last thread makes me proud to have GSDs.


 

I agree! Well said


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Some people are sports fanatics and go nuts when their team scores. That's probably the best analogy for when I get to watch a dog take down a suspect. Its a RUSH! On video that is. Never actually seen a real apprehension in person, but it's not for lack of trying.  In fact you could say training police/military canines would be my dream job. If I had been dealt a different hand in life you better believe that's what I would be doing.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree. I have had the pleasure of working with some of military dogs while they have been training. For example demos of when the dog bites the suspect in training. The gad bite hurts even with all that gear on but such a thrill to participate and even watch such an amazing breed.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Working at a Level 1 Trauma Center, I have cared for many suspects (er, Patients...) that have received bite wounds, often very minor, from K-9's. As a group, these bad guys have been affectionately nick-named "the screamers" by ED Staff.

Back on topic: Healthy, structurally sound GSD's with solid temperments are a joy to behold!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

AAWWW are you saying they scream like a girl?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

The best calls always end by saying: "K9-3, Central. Subject is 10-15 (in custody), roll medical.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ingrid said:


> Working at a Level 1 Trauma Center, I have cared for many suspects (er, Patients...) that have received bite wounds, often very minor, from K-9's. As a group, these bad guys have been affectionately nick-named "the screamers" by ED Staff.
> 
> Back on topic: Healthy, structurally sound GSD's with solid temperments are a joy to behold!


ROFL:rofl:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

DFrost said:


> The best calls always end by saying: "K9-3, Central. Subject is 10-15 (in custody), roll medical.


:thumbup:


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have told this story before but it is one of my favorite "war" stories. Years ago, big car chase, SUV rammed a police car,wrecked out and 6 gang members bailed and ran. I show up, track the idiots to a big pasture area. They came out of the woods and were standing there. I was threatening to release my dog and he was sounding off of course. Now, with 6 crooks he could have only stopped one. Myself and another officer was demanding they lay down yadda yadda. They stared for a while and lay down. They were yelling at me to please hold on to that devil dog.  Anyway. After all were in custody I asked them why in the heck they did not just break and run in different directions. One of them looked at me and said,well, we talked about that. We just could not decide which one of us was the slowest........ Wisdom from a crook. Funny


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

:groovy::thumbup:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

"_After all were in custody I asked them why in the heck they did not just break and run in different directions. One of them looked at me and said,well, we talked about that. We just could not decide which one of us was the slowest........ Wisdom from a crook." _
 Love it!!

At least they were a little smarter than these people:

*From '2007 Dumb Criminals' -*
*Dogs chase down suspects in break-in at Georgia K-9 training facility *

GAINESVILLE, Ga. (AP) — It’s a bad idea to burglarize a place marked “K-9 training facility.”

Police dog handlers arriving Wednesday at the abandoned nursing home where they hold training sessions discovered two men and a woman dismantling the building’s copper pipes and wiring, Hall County Sheriff’s Sgt. Kiley Sargent said.

When the officers arrived, the three dropped their tools and ran. That was their second mistake.

“For anyone to try to run from a whole unit of canines, it’s just a no-win situation,” Sargent said.

Pamela Puckett, 37, quickly surrendered. Marc Black, 18, was tracked to a trash bin behind a nearby convenience store. Paul Perry, 39, was treated for a superficial dog bite just below the buttocks after his arrest, authorities said.

Signs outside the northern Georgia facility warn, “Caution!!! Gainesville Police Department K-9 training facility — Keep Out.”

“It’s not like it was a secret,” Sargent said. “I guess someone who is that determined to steal something might not pay attention.”

High copper prices in recent years have led to thieves breaking into power plants and abandoned factories to rip out the wiring.

Perry, of Gainesville, and Puckett and Black, of nearby Braselton, were charged with burglary, Sargent said. Perry and Black also face misdemeanor obstruction charges.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Lolol



Ingrid said:


> "_After all were in custody I asked them why in the heck they did not just break and run in different directions. One of them looked at me and said,well, we talked about that. We just could not decide which one of us was the slowest........ Wisdom from a crook." _
> Love it!!
> 
> At least they were a little smarter than these people:
> ...


----------

